# Google- Ibs â€” Uncomfortable, But Not Fatal - Payson Roundup



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

PR Web (press release)
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ibs â€" Uncomfortable, But Not Fatal*
*Payson Roundup*
*IBS* â€" *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* â€" is uncomfortable, but it's not fatal, Dr. Ihor Zakaluzny told Senior Circle members at a Lunch and Learn earlier this month. Zakaluzny, with Payson Surgery Associates, is a board certified general surgeon with *...*
*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Diet | How â€œThe *IBS* Miracleâ€ Helps People Treat *...*<nobr>PR Web (press release)</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

